# Kansas City Cube Meetup?



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 11, 2013)

More specifically Overland Park, KS.

Would anyone want to have a meetup either end of this month or Mid- to Late November. I would like to get to know the local cubers? I don't know of any good locations. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## danchoi955 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sure, I'm interested even through this is a year old. Meet at some coffee place would do fine. PM me.


----------



## GirlCuber (Dec 29, 2014)

Me too! Message me if you guys are still interested in a meetup!


----------

